# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΜΗΧΑ ΝΗΜΑ   ΚΟΠΗΣ   ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙΩΝ  ΚΑΙ   Η  ΠΡΩΤΗ  ΣΩΣΤΗ  ΚΟΠΗ  ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙΟΥ

## mariost

Αφού   χάλασα  μερικά  μπουκάλια  , άνοιξα  και  είδα  ξανά   κάποια   σχετικά  βιντεάκια   με  λεπτομέρειες  και  αιτίες   αποτυχιών. Ετσι  λίγο  σφιγμένος   επιχείρησα  να  κόψω  ένα  νέο  μπουκάλι   τηρώντας   κάποιες   συμβουλές παλαιοτέρων. Το  σύστημα  ύστερα  από   λίγη ταλαιπωρία   βέβαια  τελικά  πέτυχε.Δεν  θα  μπω στη  διαδικασία   επίδειξης   τέλεια φινιρισμένων  κοπών. Αυτό  είναι κάτι που  με υπομονή   με διαδοχικά  γυαλόχαρτα  γίνεται. Εγώ δεν τρελαίνομαι για κατασκευές από   γυαλί.Σκοπός μου  είναι  σε κάποιους   φίλους   που  τους αρέσουν   παρόμοιες κατασκευές και διακοσμήσεις   να  δείξω  τον  δρόμο  για  αυτούς βέβαια   που  δεν  γνωρίζουν.Το  βίντεο δεν απευθύνεται σε επαγγελματίες του   είδους. Από  ότι   κατάλαβα   δύο  είναι  τα  βασικά   για  καλή κοπή. 1) Δεν  θέλει   πολλά περάσματα    με το διαμάντι.Μόνο ελαφριά και συνεχή κοπή. 2)  Το  θερμικό σοκ   πρέπει   να  γίνεται  όσο  το δυνατόν κοντά στο σημείο  κοπής και όχι παραπέρα   γιατί σοκάρεται όλη η περιοχή   και το σπάσιμο απλώνει. Θέλει  λεπτή συγκεντρωμένη  δέσμη   νερού   και γρήγορο γύρισμα.Η  εναλλαγή από το ζεστό στο κρύο   να  γίνεται άμεσα χωρίς καθυστέρηση.Για  όσους το δοκιμάσετε καλή τύχη. Απ' ότι λένε  θεωρείσαι γνώστης  στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα   αν έχεις επιτυχία  50 % .Οι  επαγγελματίες προσεγγίζουν   το  95 %  γνωρίζοντας   βέβαια τους τύπους των μπουκαλιών   που  δουλεύουν.  Οι   κατασκευές αυτές   από κομμένα   μπουκάλια   χρησιμοποιούνται    σαν   χειροποίητα   διακοσμητικά  ποτήρια   με  το λογότυπο   της μάρκας του ποτού ,  σε μερικές περιπτώσεις  με  περαιτέρω επεξεργασία σαν τασάκια, το δε πάνω μέρος με το λαιμό   σαν διακοσμητικά  κρεμαστά  φωτιστικά   που  διακοσμούν   μπάρ    μαγαζιών   ή   μία  γωνία  με μπάρ στο σπίτι. Με κάποια βάση  κολλητή   με εποξεική κόλα  στον λαιμό του μπουκαλιού  φτιάχνονται   όμορφα μικρά ανθοδοχεία. Ο καθένας με τη φαντασία του   και  με  κάποιες ιδέες   από το  youtube   μπορεί  να  φτιάξει  μ' αυτά   διάφορα αντικείμενα  που κοσμούν   το σπίτι. Οδηγίες  κατασκευής του εργαλείου   και  η μέθοδος κοπής εδώ.
https://youtu.be/6YCCv9IkxqY
Οι  φωτο  των διακοσμητικών ποτηριών  είναι από  επαγγελματίες (όχι δικές μου κατασκευές - έχω πολύ δρόμο ακόμη)

----------

GeorgeZ (19-06-18)

----------

